# Webseite mit Login laden



## Extremefall (14. Jul 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Link, dessen Inhalte man erst nach dem Login sich ansehen kann. Der Login erfolgt über ein Post Formular.

Ich habe folgendes vor: 
- Login zur Seite durchführen
- den Quellcode der Seite, die ohne Login nicht erreichbar ist, Auslesen und über die Konsole auszugeben.

Ist so etwas möglich und wenn ja, wie? Habt ihr eventuell Tutorials zur Hand, die mir weiterhelfen könnten,

MfG


----------



## Asgar13 (14. Jul 2011)

Möglich ist das schon, z.B. über einen Javabot.

Es kommen aber bestimmt noch bessere Vorschläge.


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Jul 2011)

Apache HttpClient : HttpClient - HttpClient Home


----------



## maki (14. Jul 2011)

oder mit HtmlUnit

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder haben wir diese Frage wirklich ca. 2-4 mal pro Monat?


----------



## Guardi (14. Jul 2011)

Den Link poste ich so gerne 
Selenium 2.0 and WebDriver &mdash; Selenium Documentation


----------



## Extremefall (14. Jul 2011)

Wie bekomme ich es mit den Parametern hin? Die Doku ist irgendwie veraltet für Version 3.1.

Hier mein Versuch:

```
import java.io.IOException;

import org.apache.http.HttpEntity;
import org.apache.http.HttpException;
import org.apache.http.HttpResponse;
import org.apache.http.NameValuePair;
import org.apache.http.client.ClientProtocolException;
import org.apache.http.client.HttpClient;
import org.apache.http.client.methods.HttpPost;
import org.apache.http.impl.client.DefaultHttpClient;

public class Quellcode {
	

public Quellcode(String url) throws ClientProtocolException, IOException{
	 HttpClient httpclient = new DefaultHttpClient();

	 // Prepare a request object
	 HttpPost httpget = new HttpPost("http://www.apache.org/");

httpget.addParameter("","");
		HttpResponse response = httpclient.execute(httpget);

	 // Examine the response status
	 // Get hold of the response entity\
	 System.out.println("Sende POST an " + url);
	 
	 // Gib den Inhalt der Server-Antwort aus.
	 String antwort = httpget.getResponseBodyAsString();
	 System.out.println(response);

	 // If the response does not enclose an entity, there is no need
	 // to worry about connection release
	 

	     // When HttpClient instance is no longer needed,
	     // shut down the connection manager to ensure
	     // immediate deallocation of all system resources
	     httpclient.getConnectionManager().shutdown();
	 }
	 
}
```


----------

